# صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم



## الياس عازار (20 مايو 2007)

كم من المرات تشعر بالفراغ الداخلي والقلق والحزن.. هل بحثت عن السبب ؟.. إنه ابتعادك عن الله. فلتذهب وتقف أمام أيقونة الرب ووالدته ، تنشد الربّ صارخاً من كل قلبك : " ارحمني يا رب " .ولتدع قلبك يتكلم وكل حواسك متجهةً إليه ، كي يسمع الرب صوتك ، ويريح قلبك المتعب من أثقال أهاوئك .

لا شيء يعيقك عن الصلاة لا مكان ولا حدود. أما قرأت في الإنجيل كيف أن بولس الرسول وسيلا كانا يصليان وهما في السجن ولم يكترثا. نعم لم يعقهما شيء.

فلا عذر لك يمنعك من الصلاة . فلتتخذ الرب مثالاً في ذلك وكذلك الرسل والقديسين ، ففي كل مسيرة حياتهم كانت الصلاة ملجأهم وفرح قلوبهم وحياة نفوسهم.

مختصر واجبات المسيحي

اذكر أيها المؤمن أن عليك اليوم :

تمجيد الله الذي خلقك 
الإقتداء بالمخلص الذي سفك دمه من أجلك 
الاستغاثة بوالدة المسيح ووالدتك 
تكريم الملائكة والقديسين وطلب شفاعتهم 
ولا تنسى أخي المؤمن:

أنّ لك نفساً تخلصها وجسداً تميته 
أن تفحص ضميرك وتتوب عن خطاياك 
أن تحب الفضيلة وتكره الرذيلة 
أن تكسب النعيم وتمقت الجحيم 
أن تحتقر العالم وتحذر الشيطان وتقمع الأهواء 
+ الصلوات اليومية +



قبل الفطور

أعين الكل إياك تترجى ، وأنت تعطيهم طعامهم في حينه، تفتح يدك فيمتلئ كل حيٍّ سروراً.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


بعد الفطور أو الغذاء

نشكرك أيها المسيح إلهنا ، لأنك أشبعتنا من خيراتك الأرضية ، فلا تحرمنا من ملكوتك السماوي .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


قبل العشاء 

يأكل البائسون ويشبعون ويسبّحون الرب الذي يلتمسونه ، وتحيا قلوبهم إلى الأبد .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


بعد العشاء

لقد أشبعتنا من خيراتك ومن أعمال يديك ابتهجنا . لقد ارتسم علينا نور وجهك يا رب ، منذ كثّرت حنطتهم وخمرهم وزيتهم ، فبالسلام أرقد وأنام معاً ، لأنك أنت يا رب أسكنتني متوحدّاً على الرجاء .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


قبل الدرس 

أيها الإله الذي صلاحه لا يُدرك ، ينبوع كل حكمة. أرسل بنا روح الحكمة والفهم لكي ينير عقولنا في القراءة المفيدة ، والوقوف على وصاياك الإلهية ، لنعيش بحسب مرضاتك ، ونفيد بني جنسنا وأهل بيوتنا وكل من قدرنا على إفادته من الناس، وبذلك نستحق المجد الذي لا يبلى بين أبرارك القديسين ، آمين.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


بعد الدرس

نشكرك أيها الرب الإله لأنك أنرت عقولنا بنعمتك الإلهية ، حتى استفدنا مما تعلمناه اليوم من القراءة المفيدة . ونطلب منك من الآن فصاعداً أن تسكب علينا نعمة روحك القدوس ، وتنير عقولنا لكي نحب الصالحات المُرضية عزتك الإلهية . وبذلك نستحق الأكاليل التي أعددنها للذين يحبونك ، بشفاعات والدة الإله وجميع القديسين الذين أرضوك منذ الدهر ، آمين .



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


قبل العمل

نسألك يا رب أن تسبق أعمالنا بإلهاماتك وتتمّمها بمعونتك حتى يبتدئ منك كل صلاة وكل عمل ، وبك ينتهي ما ابتدأ بك . بالمسيح ربنا ، آمين .



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


صلاة النهوض من النوم

باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين .
اللهم يا من أوصلتنا بعنايتك الأبوية إلى هذا الصباح نسألك أن تعضدنا بنعمتك الإلهية في هذا النهار الجديد حتى نتجنب فيه كل خطيئة وتجعل كل أفكارنا وأقوالنا وأفعالنا متجهة نحو عمل مرضاتك وحفظ وصاياك ووصايا كنيستك وواجبات حالتنا الخاصة آمين .


أبانا الذي في السماوات الخ ...

يا سلطانتي وأمي إني أقدم لك ذاتي بكليتها . وإظهاراً لصدق خدمتي نحوك أكرس لك اليوم نظري وسمعي وفمي وقلبي وذاتي بجملتها . وبما أني خاصتك أيتها الأم الحنون احفظيني وحامي عني كعبدك وخاصتك آمين .

السلام عليك يا مريم الخ...



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


تقدمة النهار للقلب الإلهي 

يا قلب يسوع الإلهي إني أقدم لك بواسطة قلب مريم الطاهر صلواتي وأعمالي وأوجاعي في هذا النهار، وفاءً مني عن خطاياي ولجميع نيات قلبك الأقدس .



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


فعل الإيمان 

يا إلهي أنا أؤمن إيماناً ثابتاً بأنك إله واحد في ثلاثة أقانيم متميزين آب وابن وروح قدس ، وأؤمن بأن الابن صار إنساناً وتألم ومات على الصليب لأجل محبتنا وقام في اليوم الثالث . أؤمن بأنه توجد سماء أبدية للصالحين وجهنم أبدية للطالحين ، وبكل ما تؤمن به وتعلمه الكنيسة المقدسة لأنك أنت الحق الأول والمنزه عن الغلط . 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


فعل الرجاء

يا إلهي أنا أرجو الحياة الأبدية ومغفرة خطاياي والوسائط للحصول عليها باستحقاقات سيدنا يسوع المسيح والأعمال الصالحة التي أنا قاصد أن أعملها بمعونتك المقدسة لأنك أنت القادر على كل شيء والأمين في الغاية قد وعدتني بذلك .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


فعل المحبة 

يا إلهي أنا أحبك من كل قلبي ومن كل نفسي ومن كل ذاتي لأنك أنت الصلاح غير المتناهي ومن أجل محبتك أنا أحب أيضاً كل من أخطأ وأساء إلي .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


فعل الندامة

ارحمني يا رب فإني نادم من كل قلبي على إهانتي إياك لكوني بالخطيئة قد أهنت وأغظت إلهاً هكذا عظيماً وصالحاً ومحبوباً نظيرك ، فمن الآن وصاعداً أنا قاصد بمعونتك الإلهية أن لا أغيظك أبداً لأني أحبك فوق كل شيء .​


----------



## الكرمة (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*

أرجوكم محتاجة صلاة قبل السفر وفي الضيقات محتاجة كتير كتير لصلواتكم لأاخي الحبيب


----------



## مارسيليانا (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*

ربنا يبارك حياتك الياس  عازر 
 اد إية صلوات تملأ القلب والروح​


----------



## الياس عازار (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*



مارسيليانا قال:


> ربنا يبارك حياتك الياس  عازر
> اد إية صلوات تملأ القلب والروح​



الف شكر لك على المرور و الله يبركك


----------



## anass_357 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى
في الحقيقة أريد أن أعرف عن أي رب تتكلمون المسيح عليه السلام أمالله جل جلاله؟
فالرسل ماهي إلا بشر!


----------



## †السريانيه† (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*



anass_357 قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> في الحقيقة أريد أن أعرف عن أي رب تتكلمون المسيح عليه السلام أمالله جل جلاله؟
> فالرسل ماهي إلا بشر!




اولا  ليس من داعي ان تحط رد مثل هذا في هذا القسم
لان يوجد قسم للنقاشات

شكرا الياس على الصلوات جميله جدا انا كل يوم
تقريبا بقراها الرب يبارك تعبك سلام ونعمه​


----------



## anass_357 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*



†السريانيه† قال:


> اولا  ليس من داعي ان تحط رد مثل هذا في هذا القسم
> لان يوجد قسم للنقاشات
> 
> شكرا الياس على الصلوات جميله جدا انا كل يوم
> تقريبا بقراها الرب يبارك تعبك سلام ونعمه​



ليس من شأنك


----------



## sandy23 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*

شكرا الياس على الصلوات الحلوة 
الرب يباركك ويحميك
سلام ونعمة


----------



## newman_with_jesus (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*

امين الرب يسمع ويستجيب في اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## الياس عازار (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*

الف شكر ليكم كلكم 
الله يباركم​


----------



## noor_cmdr (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*

امين الرب يسمع ويستجيب في اسم يسوع المسيح والله يبارك فيك ويحميك


----------



## الياس عازار (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*

ربنا ينور حياتك و حياتنا يا نور 
مشكور​


----------



## محمد غباشى (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ممكن سوال من فضلكم  مش المفروض الصلوات تكون محدده ولا كل واحد يجيب الصلاه اللى تعجبه وشكرا


----------



## استفانوس (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*



محمد غباشى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ممكن سوال من فضلكم مش المفروض الصلوات تكون محدده ولا كل واحد يجيب الصلاه اللى تعجبه وشكرا


اخي الحبيب
ان مفهوم الصلاة هي الشركة مع الله وليست كلمات تردد مثل الببغاء
فهي علاقة حية بين اب وابنه
وبعد ذلك هذا القسم ليس للاسئلة يوجد لدينا قسم مختص
قدم فيه اسئلتك ونحن بعون الرب نجيبك
سلام ونعمة


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*

حلوة اوي الصلوات دي ربنا معاكوا 
صلولي


----------



## الياس عازار (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*

صلوات العدرا و القدسين​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*

شكرا الياس على الصلوات الرائعة دى


وليملا الرب قلوبنا بالفرح كل حين​


----------



## الياس عازار (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*

اهلاً بيك يا باشا و الف شكر على تشجيعك
ربنا يبركك​


----------



## bernadette (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*

نحن نعرف ان الرسل هم بشر  ونؤمن ان المسيح ابن الله المتجسد هو الهنا لانه الله نفسه اتخذ جسدا في صورة بشر لكي بخلص به كل البشر فهو لم يتجسد من اجل المسيحيين فقط بل من اجل العالم كله كما اننا لن نشرك بالله فالله واحد صمد لم يولد ولم يلد لكننا نؤمن بالثالوث الذي هو واحد اله واحد في ثلاثة اقانيم وهذا لا يستطيع اي كان ان يفهمه ما لم يعط من فوق اي من السماء أرجو ان يعطيك الله النعمة لتعرف اله المحبة الله المسيح.


----------



## أرزنا (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*

سلام المسيح:

شكرا على هذه الصلوات المعبرة 
ولا ننسى بأن نتغذى من الذبيحة الالهية أي القداس


----------



## Ramzi (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*

ارحمني يا رب 
بعظيم رحمتك
وبكثرة رحمتك امح ماَثمي ..


----------



## الياس عازار (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*

الف شكر ليك ربنايباركم


----------



## assyrian girl (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*

thank you so much for that God bless you


----------



## الياس عازار (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلوات يومية ارجو تعجبكم*

الف شكر ليك ربنايباركم


----------

